# copycat everglades gulf coast report 9/25&26



## Taterides

Nice report. Sounds like some good memories.


----------



## adc77

very cool, i like the tent set up. i was thinking of hanging one of those jungle hammocks between my platforms.


----------



## mark_gardner

sounds like a decent trip with the exception of the bent prop  bet you'll have an extra next time huh ?


----------



## SOBX

Outstanding post! Unique area and I love the "hook & release" fly!!! ;D

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## hookemdano

This is a really great post.


----------



## lemaymiami

Great post, and my favorite area in the world.... whether you come from Choko/Everglades City (I like the Glades Haven in EC) or from Flamingo, the distance travelled is about the same. No two days there are ever the same any way you cut it...


----------



## tom_in_orl

Is that all you got?  

(Just kidding. Last time Deerfly and I talked he mentioned no one harasses anyone around here anymore.) 

Cool little video and pics.


----------



## DSampiero

Great post!



> glades ghost that left the potty door open


I didn't do it I swear! I've been at work planning out my Friday Fishing trip, and Saturday's trip to Mudhole...


----------



## skinny_water

I agree about the broken hook. Most likely you hooked the fish in the boney part of the jaw with the barb sunk in. All the twisting and fighting broke it off at the tip. Had the same thing happen on EzE's poon this year.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Never saw this video before. Another cool one.

http://www.vimeo.com/13746624


----------



## skinny_water

What hook was that... so I don't ever buy one, lol.


----------



## phishphood

Looks like a pretty hard core trip there Eric. I know you enjoyed every minute.


----------



## makin moves

Nice pics great report looks like a ton of fun


----------



## Bissell

Bravo! great report [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## JRH

Nice report, Eric. I like the tent in the Panga.


----------



## deerfly

> very cool,   i like the tent set up.  i was thinking of hanging one of those jungle hammocks between my platforms.


That would work great comfort wise, but you'd still need bug & weather protection, especially in places like this. Being able to throw up the tent really worked out nicely, albeit unorthodox.


----------



## deerfly

> Outstanding post!  Unique area and I love the "hook & release" fly!!! ;D
> 
> Good Fishing!!!


I tell you what, if they consistently release after some testing I'll send you a bunch of em'. ;D


----------



## deerfly

> Great post, and my favorite area in the world.... whether you come from Choko/Everglades City (I like the Glades Haven in EC) or from Flamingo, the distance travelled is about the same.  No two days there are ever the same any way you cut it...


Yup exactly, that "zone" is roughly in the middle of the park, minimum round trip about 85-90 miles. Makes for a long day, especially on single day outings like you usually do with your customers. Fish or not, they're treated to a fantastic experience on those runs. Kind of a bonus tour.  

thanks for the full intermediate line suggestion too, I think that really made a difference in the hook up potential under those conditions over a sink tip or full sink that I'd typically set up for.


----------



## deerfly

> Is that all you got?
> 
> (Just kidding. Last time Deerfly and I talked he mentioned no one harasses anyone around here anymore.)
> 
> Cool little video and pics.


ok funny moderator guy, I have a job for ya.   Since I missed the update window replace the video link in my original post with this ham bone version...

http://www.vimeo.com/15362998

and then delete this post like it never happened. Thanks from a loyal MS peon...


----------

